# Looking at these three plans



## Pauline1954 (Mar 15, 2019)

I have been reading a lot, watching youtube medicare videos for about 4 weeks. Im very artistic right brained. And this left brain learning was a bit of a struggle. But im feeling better about it.         Here are the three plan that sound interesting.
I believe another member suggested an hospital indemnity plan with plan F.  

Thanks for all your help.

MEDI-PAK PLAN F - HIGH DEDUCTIBLE MONTHLY COST 
Premium $51.20
$2300 per year deductible

MEDI-PAK PLAN N MONTHLY COST $110.00
$185.00 yearly deductible 
And , Up to 20$ copay per dr visit and $50 hospital if I am not admitted.

MEDI-PAK PLAN G MONTHLY COST $143.30
$185.00


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2019)

Check with Member GreenSky, he saved my wife a bundle of $$$$$. Send him a PM..


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 16, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> I have been reading a lot, watching youtube medicare videos for about 4 weeks. Im very artistic right brained. And this left brain learning was a bit of a struggle. But im feeling better about it.         Here are the three plan that sound interesting.
> I believe another member suggested an hospital indemnity plan with plan F.
> 
> Thanks for all your help.
> ...



If you can send me your zip code I'll be happy to review the prices.  But at first glance saving $400 a year from Plan G to Plan N may make a good deal of sense.

I am not licensed in Arkansas but have access to rates from virtually every company nationwide.  Advice is always free!

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you 72058


----------



## GreenSky (Mar 16, 2019)

Pauline1954 said:


> Thank you 72058



Here are the prices I find:
Plan F - $171.07
Plan G - $132.26
HDF - $36
Plan N - $110

So your prices are not that much higher but I always would want the lowest prices since even Medicare says plans from each company are the same.  (If you need a free gym membership the choices do change).

BTW, your Medicare should be effective May 1, not on your birthday.  If you haven't yet applied I would do that NOW.

Contact me if you'd like a referral to an agent that can help you find the lowest cost plans.  As I mentioned I'm not licensed in Arkansas but can point you in the right direction.

Rick


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 16, 2019)

Theyve already sent me a medicare card. Im good on that part.




GreenSky said:


> Here are the prices I find:
> Plan F - $171.07
> Plan G - $132.26
> HDF - $36
> ...


----------



## Pauline1954 (Mar 16, 2019)

I am looking at the plan F high deductible of $2300.00 

If this the same plan as you are talking about ?  UOTE=Pauline1954;997503]Theyve already sent me a medicare card. Im good on that part.[/QUOTE]


----------

